

16-Year Old Arrested Over Spamhaus DDoS Attack - i-hacker
http://blog.insecure.in/?p=1326

======
Jgrubb
"The suspect was found with his computer systems open and logged on to various
virtual systems and forums."

Definitely reads like a crack team on the case. We're all safe now, folks.

------
spongle
"The suspect was found with his computer systems open and logged on to various
virtual systems and forums. The subject has a significant amount of money
flowing through his bank account."

Well I'm fucked. That's my job!!!

~~~
mc32
That's like a mortician responding to a report about someone being found with
dead bodies at their house and arrested.

"I have dead bodies in my home all the time; I'm fucked."

Context matters.

~~~
spongle
Yes context matters as does experience from the journalist who crapped out the
article.

------
adobriyan
If 16-year old can mount 300 Gbps DDoS imagine what adult could do!

~~~
spongle
Well around here they're busy DoS attacking the Job Centre.

------
scotty79
Should have used bitcoin.

------
cliveowen
Today's kids are in dire need of a pastime.

~~~
xradionut
Most kids in developed countries have plenty of opportunities and distractions
that aren't crime. Give my 16-year old self the tools and toys that are
available today, I would have been in nirvana.

------
kbajorin
damn kids, get off my lawn

